# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  duda canuto

## ivan-buffon

leo muy buenos comentarios sobre el y que aprendes mucho. un amigo lo tiene y me lo dejo dos dias. lo que me parecia es que es para mi dificil.

es dificil o soy yo?
que me recomendais?
me podriais decir un "plan de estudios" por ejemplo para el canuto?
quiza deberia leer otro libro?

gracias

----------


## Coloclom

Plan de estudios?

Hay un hilo adherido sobre ello. De todos modos, no comprendo porqué el CF te resulta dificil, está escrito de tal forma, que en sí mismo ya es un plan de estudio.

Pero si sólo lo tuviste 2 días y te fuiste a la mitad del libro...

----------


## ivan-buffon

pues no se decirte cuanto llevo. creo que desde el verano 07. pero estudiar libros no. veia videos de aui de alla, trucos gratuitos por internet y eso. pero tu ahora me dices haz una cascada o un abanico en cada mano y no me sale. ese libro de la escual cartomagica es bueno? tambien explica tecnicas?

gracias

----------


## Coloclom

Ivan, creo que te iría mucho mejor el Esto es Magia, de A. Moliné

----------


## ivan-buffon

y los libros cartomagia facil y esto es magia como van?

----------

